# Sales Pitch at Seaside Oregon



## geist1223 (Nov 8, 2017)

Took about 60 minutes. Let the guy know not interested in adding Points. He spent most of his time trying to convince us to use our Points for Car Rentals, Airfare, etc. We let him know we were only there as a favor to Lauren. Got our $50 Restaurant Coupon for Maggie's on the Prom and then a $50 American Express Card. You draw your card out of a stack - can range from $50 to $1,000. 99.99% of the Cards are $50.

As we were getting our Gifts there was a large group of about 30 checking out. I guess no one bought this morning. One of the Head Sales Guys came out and announced if 6 people agreed to upgrade they would all get their new Points for $1.75 per Point. A few of us were tempted but no sell.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Took about 60 minutes. Let the guy know not interested in adding Points. He spent most of his time trying to convince us to use our Points for Car Rentals, Airfare, etc. We let him know we were only there as a favor to Lauren. Got our $50 Restaurant Coupon for Maggie's on the Prom and then a $50 American Express Card. You draw your card out of a stack - can range from $50 to $1,000. 99.99% of the Cards are $50.
> 
> As we were getting our Gifts there was a large group of about 30 checking out. I guess no one bought this morning. One of the Head Sales Guys came out and announced if 6 people agreed to upgrade they would all get their new Points for $1.75 per Point. A few of us were tempted but no sell.



I presume this is a standard WM pitch?  $1.75 per point for 12K points would have been $21,000?  Is that right? I got 12K points resale, including transfer and closing costs, for 13 cents a point - a total of $1556. By my calculations, that's a savings of $19,444.  I'm thinking I got a good deal. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 8, 2017)

Actually I think the public price if you are silly enough to pay it is about or a little over $3.00 per Point. You got a great deal.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 9, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Actually I think the public price if you are silly enough to pay it is about or a little over $3.00 per Point. You got a great deal.



Thanks.  I feel pretty good about it.  And of course, I'd never spend $1.75 a point for anything, let alone $3.00.  Yikes!!

A hundred years ago (1995 or 96?) when staying at the first timeshare I bought (a lousy studio in Waikiki that was a total tiger trader), we attended my one and only sales pitch. We said No, of course, and eventually collected our gifts.  (Three fully loaded tickets to the Polynesian Cultural Center luau and show - about $300 worth of swag.) While standing on the street deciding what to do next, we spoke with an older couple we'd seen inside the sales room.  They were walking on air, delighted about the fantastic deal they'd gotten:  They had traded in their two other timeshares (they'd most likely bought from the Developer) on a place in Las Vegas (might have been Tahiti Village) and it ONLY cost them, (wait for it),  $30,000!  They were thrilled with everything the salesman had promised them.  I didn't have the heart to tell them just how awful a deal that was. 

So to get 12K WM for 13 cents a point makes me feel pretty good.  I saw a similar auction without closing costs sold last week for $3600. I think that's 30 cents a point, which I think is still a bargain, as WM sales go.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 9, 2017)

30 cents per point seems to be the current resale value of WM credits. 13 cents per point is a great deal. If there are anymore where that came from - send them my way!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 9, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> 30 cents per point seems to be the current resale value of WM credits. 13 cents per point is a great deal. If there are anymore where that came from - send them my way!



I found it on eBay. I wasn't planning to buy right then, but the auction was ending. Just for kicks I bid a few times, and wham! I won! It was kind of a surprise. Bonus was the Seller paid all closing costs. So it was hard to say No. 

Dave


----------

